# MTH TIU caput?



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Last time I used DCS everything worked fine. Now all my DCS engines start and operate conventional only. Had been running simple Fixed In #1- Fixed Out #1. Remote wouldn't move engines up as available. Or operate the one that was on as available.

I've tried tiu and remote resets, new batteries, jumped In #1 to In #2 and tried Out #2.

TIU #1 reconized by remote. 19V to track.

NO DCS ENGINES AVAILABLE. I've tried 6 PS2 engines. All simply start with sound, won't show as on track when try to program in. Interupt power and they run as conventional.

Can the TIU's be fixed or is it time for a new one? It is a REV L.:dunno:


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

Check inside the TIU to see if any of the 20 amp fuses are blown.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, checked, all good.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you try powering both fixed #1 and fixed #2 in parallel, and running off fixed #2? FWIW, I have one with fixed #1 having no DCS output, I just haven't gotten around to replacing the driver that failed yet. The Rev. L frequently eats the ACT244 chip for the DCS signal generator for some reason, I keep a generous supply of them around for repairs. 

You can also configure the variable channels in fixed mode and see if one of those still has a DCS signal. Of course, making sure the DCS is turned on in the configuration would be a first step. 

Anything can be fixed, it is unusual for two DCS channel signals to fail at the same time.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

John, I ran jumpers from IN 1 to IN 2 and then Out 2 to a test track. Apply power, engine sounds come on, remote does not see engine. Engine is in conventional. tried all 6 engines, all the same result.

I'm running off a ZW and I have 18-19 v thru the TIU. 
Wonder if it's the remote. Wish I had another to try.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not the remote, the engines should come up dark if they see a watchdog signal, even if you don't have a remote.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's not the remote, the engines should come up dark if they see a watchdog signal, even if you don't have a remote.


Looks like no watchdog signal on any channel.

When I put power to TIU each loco I try comes up in conventional.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

You said TIU #1 was recognized by the remote and you have 19V to the track so I'm thinking the TIU is powered, but...
Are the red lights inside the TIU lit?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

yes, one light is constant on, another blinks once at power up.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Did you try powering both fixed #1 and fixed #2 in parallel, and running off fixed #2? FWIW, I have one with fixed #1 having no DCS output, I just haven't gotten around to replacing the driver that failed yet. The Rev. L frequently eats the ACT244 chip for the DCS signal generator for some reason, I keep a generous supply of them around for repairs.
> 
> You can also configure the variable channels in fixed mode and see if one of those still has a DCS signal. Of course, making sure the DCS is turned on in the configuration would be a first step.
> 
> Anything can be fixed, it is unusual for two DCS channel signals to fail at the same time.



Not trying to hijack the thread, but how many amps can you safely run thru each channel of a TIU Rev L? How many total amps can a TIU handle?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

10 amps a channel is what the TIU is rated for. The channel power handling is independent, so it's a max total of 40 amps.


----------



## Maxum (Apr 10, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> 10 amps a channel is what the TIU is rated for. The channel power handling is independent, so it's a max total of 40 amps.


Thanks!


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

how Long before MTH puts out rev M? Only a matter of time before some obsolete part forces them to during the next production run.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No way of knowing Gary, maybe they'll go a different direction. TMCC?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well I've fooled with it some more today. Tried with Variable channels set as fixed, still no joy. Each different loco I try starts up in conv.
I've tried it now with all 4 outputs. All same result.

Recleaned the test track and wheels. Changed out all wire leads. I'm only going about 12"-16" with any wires. Doing this all on a test track now. Always have 18-19V to my track with tester.

On another issue. I know GRJ said this has nothing to do with the remote but I notice that the remote shuts itself off after a few minutes idle. Never noticed that before? I changed batteries 3 times in 2 days and it still does it.

Looks like it's going to be a new TIU.

I NEVER HAVE ANY OF THESE PROBLEMS WITH TMCC.:dunno:


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> No way of knowing Gary, maybe they'll go a different direction. TMCC?


Only when Lionel purchases MTH

Anyway good luck on your TIU. I know these units can be problematic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

cole226 said:


> On another issue. I know GRJ said this has nothing to do with the remote but I notice that the remote shuts itself off after a few minutes idle. Never noticed that before? I changed batteries 3 times in 2 days and it still does it.


The remote has an automatic power down feature, did you set that?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I may have at one time John but that would have cleared when I done the reset right.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

After a factory reset, the DCS Remote is set to 60 minute inactivity powerdown.

One flaw with the DCS Remote is the battery case, many times a very small bump will cause the battery to lose contact and power the remote down.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> After a factory reset, the DCS Remote is set to 60 minute inactivity powerdown.
> 
> One flaw with the DCS Remote is the battery case, many times a very small bump will cause the battery to lose contact and power the remote down.


Yeah, the foam strip on the battery cover is showing a memory of batt.compression. Needs replaced to keep batt. snug.

Another question; I know the power light in the corner comes on, blinks once, stays on with power up.
What's the other red light that blinks and goes off? Near Antenna


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the light that blinks out the TIU address. When you power up, it will blink the number of times to signify the address, from 1 to 5 blinks. If you see it blinking more than that, that frequently indicates a memory failure in the TIU, sadly that's typically not an easily repaired issue.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

So, the power light blinks once and the other also blinks once.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like the TIU is powering up normally. I suspect the remote can find the TIU when you do something like check the TIU version, right?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

yes, remote sees tiu


----------



## Melmed128! (Apr 2, 2018)

Is there any way to determine which ACT244 chip controls the variable #1 on the TIU board. I see there are four ACT244's on the board. On my TIU the #1 variable does not work and the fuse is OK.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The ACT244 controls the DCS signal, if you're not getting voltage, that's most likely one or more of the FET's that are in the center of the board, the parts with the heatsinks.


----------

